# Jugendschutz: Loesungsvorschlaege Jagin Forum ;-)



## TSCoreNinja (1 September 2004)

Interessanter Thread im Jagin Forum: http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?&threadid=37615

Die Postings sprechen fuer sich, deshalb unkommentiert... 



> Umfrage: Warum Internet nicht erst ab 18 ?
> 
> So hätte sich die Frage "Jugendschutz" von selbst erledigt.
> 
> Besucher unter 18 Jahren würden dann der "Zensur" der Eltern unterliegen, wie z.b. Fernsehsendungen, die sehen dürfen oder nicht.


Und ein weiteres Posting


> Das Internet müsste schon am Zugang per Passwort aufgesplittet sein, in ein Erwachsenen und ein Jugendnet.
> 
> Da die Regierung(en) aber wohl zu blöde sind, um zu erkennen, daß nur die Teilung des Internet die Basis für Jugendschutz im Internet sein kann, wird halt auf Kosten unserer Nerven so weitergewurschtelt, wie bisher.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 September 2004)

> Besucher unter 18 Jahren würden dann der "Zensur" der Eltern unterliegen,
> wie z.b. Fernsehsendungen, die sehen dürfen oder nicht.


Realitätsverlust pur, ein Gutes hätte das " TV-Verbot" , dann könnten die Kids auch nicht die
 pausenlosen Klingeltonwerbungen sehen   

cp


----------



## Mindolluin (1 September 2004)

Ich schlage eine Trennung des öffentlichen Raumes in jugendfrei und nicht jugendfreie Zonen vor. Dann können die Kiddies auch nicht mehr zufällig an Sexshops vorbeilaufen, bzw. diese werden ihnen von den Eltern wegzensiert. 
Oder am besten sperrt man Kinder gleich zuhause ein. Aber dann haben sie ja viel zu viel Zeit, um die Sicherungen gegen den Zugriff auf den Erwachsenenbereich im Internet zu umgehen. Schwieriges Problem...

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## dotshead (1 September 2004)

@TSC

die Lösungsvorschläge im Jaginforum sind genauso gut, wie die Ideen der KJM.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2004)

*LGs uneins bei Systemen zur Altersverifikation im Internet*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50698


> Die Landgerichte Düsseldorf und Duisburg vertreten bei Altersverifikationssystemen
> im Internet diametral entgegengesetzte Auffassungen. Zu den beiden Urteilen
> (LG Düsseldorf: 12 O 19/04, LG Duisburg: 21 O 97/04) liegen nun die schriftlichen Begründungen vor.


Wie bei den Ärzten, zwei Juristen drei Meinungen.....

cp


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (6 September 2004)

Also wenn man das zu ende Denkt braucht man dann 
(moment mal eben Rechnen : 16 Bundesländer * [6,12,16,18] = 4 Alterstufen, also  64 + 2 [Politiker-web, Wissenschaftler-web] )
also dann braucht man 64+2 Internet-teil-Netze, um der Kulturhoheit der Länder und allen Altersgerechten Netzangeboten Rechnung zu tragen. Allerdings wird dabei davon ausgegangen, das trotz der Kulturhoheit der Länder ein Deutschlandweites Wissenschafts und Politiker Web reicht.

Natürlich ist ein Visuelle Alterskontrolle beim Benutzen dieser Teilnetze via Webkamera und Voratsdatenspeicherung auf Lebenszeit + 100 Jahre zwingend, nur falls der UrUrUr-Enkel irgendwelch Komischen Ideen hat...

man sollte aber vorsichtshalber eine Aufteilung auf die Gerichtsbezirke bei der Planung berücksichtigen.

[/IRONIE]

mfg

Ralf


----------



## dotshead (6 September 2004)

Und bitte unbedingt Seiten wie [] oder [] und google sperren. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Jugendlicher einfach Seiten findet, die den deutschen Jugendschutz missachten?

*[Virenscanner: URLs bzw. Hinweise hierzu entfernt: Wir wollen Jugendlichen doch nicht auch noch helfen, solche Seiten zu finden, oder?]*


----------



## dotshead (6 September 2004)

Du hast vergessen auch noch google zu löschen. 

Aber mal ernsthaft. Deutsche Politiker, KJMler, Staatsanwälte, Journalisten (einige), Richter sind immer noch unfähig das www zu verstehen. Stell dir vor es gibt Seiten, die z.B. in den Niederlanden beheimatet sind und einfach über eine 3 Buchstaben-Domain .nl erreichbar sind. Auch da kümmert sich keiner um Jugendschutz. Aus DE sind die Seiten trotzdem zu erreichen.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (6 September 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Deutsche Politiker, KJMler, Staatsanwälte, Journalisten (einige), Richter sind immer noch unfähig das www zu verstehen.



Och mit dem Erklären klappt ja schon mehr oder minder brauchbar:
http://www.daufaq.de/index.php4  :rotfl: 

(ich hoffe das ist jetzt Jugendfrei und NUB Kompatibel)


----------

